# bed bolts or knock down hardware?



## jghaviland (Nov 14, 2010)

I am making a very stout bed, are bed bolt a better way to go or are the heavy duty knock-down hareware OK?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jghaviland said:


> I am making a very stout bed, are bed bolt a better way to go or are the heavy duty knock-down hareware OK?


*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Properly installed they both work pretty good. If I had to choose, I'd go with bed bolts.












 









.


----------



## jghaviland (Nov 14, 2010)

Well I tried the knock down hardware at rocker, it is jut too loose. The quality of the fit is not worth the effort, the bed rocks quite a bit. I purchased bed bolts today. 

The hardware should cam into position getting tighter as the weight forces down but they are not made that way.:thumbdown:


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

If you're making the bed for yourself you can do what you want, but if it's for someone else they may want it to knock down. I used 1x1 angle iron cut to 6" lengths drilled and counter sunk three holes on each side and on the side I determined would be removed I drilled another hole above the first holes that is large enough to let the head of the screw pass through and used a die grinder to make a keyhole. It's a four poster bed with 2x8 side rails and I used 1 1/4" long #12 screws. It's very strong and can be moved easily.


----------

